

Apple's Power Over Design, in 4 Words - nealabq
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2013/06/apples-power-over-design-in-4-words/277414/

======
joeldidit
I'll give it in 2: ancient history.

That said, I hope I'm wrong.

